# Como hacer una interfaz gráfica en Java???



## Dianisrodsan7 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola, soy estudiante de quinto semestre de tecnología en electrónica y pues para mi proyecto de grado necesito hacer una interfaz gráfica..
La cuestión es la siguiente, tengo una información guardada en una memoria SD, son tres variables, tiempo que viene de un RTC, galones de consumo de combustible que viene del medidor del vehículo, y velocidad que tambien viene del vehículo...segun tengo entendido los datos pueden ser guardados en un texto plano un tipo txt, como un block de notas y pues me imagino que se hará una conexión entre el archivo plano y Java..Nunca he manejado Java y no tengo idea como hacer la interfaz..Me podrían colaborar con algunos programas de ejemplo ...la idea es que una vez este hecha la interfaz, al insertar la memoria SD en un pc, se refleje en una grafica...
Ayuda!!!!!  Gracias!!!


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola ¿te refieres a que los datos del archivo confeccionen un gráfico estadístico? Si es para eso, te recomiendo el paquete JFreeChart. Es "open source" (libre).


----------



## Dianisrodsan7 (Jun 30, 2011)

Gracias JotaEle..este programa si es compatible para el trabajo con microcontroladores???
Si me permite extraer los datos del texto plano?? como se haría??


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 30, 2011)

Dianisrodsan7 dijo:


> Gracias JotaEle..este programa si es compatible para el trabajo con microcontroladores???



No entiendo esta pregunta. Anteriormente decías:



Dianisrodsan7 dijo:


> la idea es que una vez este hecha la interfaz, al insertar la memoria SD en un pc, se refleje en una grafica...


Por esto te contesté pensando en que demandabas un interfaz gráfico estadístico hecho en Java. Igual me he equivocado, pero si no falla mi intuición, este paquete gráfico es independiente de los datos que se le suministren, seguramente tan sólo tendrías que escalarlo según tus necesidades específicas.



Dianisrodsan7 dijo:


> Si me permite extraer los datos del texto plano?? como se haría??


Pues se hace implementando JFreeChart como API en un programa Java, pero ahora que releo tu primer post veo que no conoces el lenguaje, entonces te preguntaría ¿por qué tiene que ser en Java?


----------



## Dianisrodsan7 (Jul 1, 2011)

Pues estuve mirando y leyendo en internet y pues se encuentran varios programas con Java y por esto presentamos con mi compa;era de proyecto, la propuesta con Java y pues nos asesoramos con algunos ingenieros y noa aconsejaron tambien el programa. Aunque dentro de la investigacion tambien encontre que se podia hacer en visual basic...realmente el que tu me dices, nunca lo habia escuchado...Gracias


----------



## Dianisrodsan7 (Jul 2, 2011)

hola, pues descargue el programa que me dijiste. Pero no pude instalarlo en mi pc..como se instala??
Gracias


----------



## Coss (Jul 2, 2011)

Si no sabés java te recomendaría que realices la interfaz en Visual Basic, hay toneladas de ejemplos en ese lenguaje. JFreeChart no es un programa, es una clase para implementar en Java.


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 4, 2011)

Coss dijo:


> Si no sabés java te recomendaría que realices la interfaz en Visual Basic, hay toneladas de ejemplos en ese lenguaje. JFreeChart no es un programa, es una clase para implementar en Java.



Exacto. Es una clase, y por tanto hay que crear un programita (por pequeño que sea) para poder utilizarla. Por eso te decía que si no entiendes de Java, pensaras en otra solución. Tal y como dice el compañero Coss, en VisualBasic hay mucho más material que te podría ser de más sencilla utilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Dianisrodsan7 (Jul 7, 2011)

Gracias, sus respuestas han sido de gran ayuda, me aclararon muchas inquietudes!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 7, 2011)

JotaEle dijo:


> Hola ¿te refieres a que los datos del archivo confeccionen un gráfico estadístico? Si es para eso, te recomiendo el paquete JFreeChart. Es "open source" (libre).



Muy buen dato, lo estuve probando y realmente es una muy buena solucion .


----------

